# Md/dc/va



## Alora Star (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm up for it if you are. Have a Maryland Meetup on the group page. I noticed a social anxiety group already established in Chevy Chase and Havre de Grace (if it still existed). I overcame social anxiety using Dr. Richards' methods, anxiety books, & therapy. I have a little anxiety left with performance, groups, some interactions. I'm doing very good and want to help & support others. I suggest some locations, times, & days. My group will use those methods above. The other group in CC shares experiences and mostly talking. I'll do a little of everything.

*Suggested Locations*

Silver Spring, MD
College Park
Laurel
Olney
Rockville
Gaithersburg
Odenton
Columbia
Ellicott City
...

Arlington, VA
Alexandria
Tyson's Corner
...

Times: Days or Wknd, evenings, afternoons, mornings

Places: Libraries, Conference Rooms, someday my home or your home (whoever is brave),...


----------



## BrainError (Apr 29, 2009)

.


----------



## Uylsses (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm in the MD group and would also be interested.


----------



## a horse with no name (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm near Annapolis, but would definitely be interested in just about all of the MD locations.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Uylsses said:


> I'm in the MD group and would also be interested.


Me too, I live in Maryland too and I'm interested, I live in Montgomery County


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

letitrock said:


> Me too, I live in Maryland too and I'm interested, I live in Montgomery County


Same here. I live in Montgomery County too. I go to UMD in College Park so that would be the easiest place for me to go since I rely on the metro to go places. There are a ton of great places to meet on or near the campus, and a free shuttle bus from the College Park metro station.


----------



## Alora Star (Nov 19, 2008)

*Hello all*

I've been keeping track of this thread. I like the responses!!! I am currently looking for a place where we can start this group. I also live in Montgomery County in SS/TK.

I listed Columbia as a location w/ lots of free parking spaces. Odenton has a library w/ conference rooms. I don't know the others but I'm thinking most of us don't like to be cramped in a conference room! :afr

Montgomery College here is remodeled...same thing conference room & lots of students. I love the IKEA type setting. Maybe someday as an exposure activity. I will also look at the University of Maryland campus.

These ideas are for our first meeting and if everyone is comfortable going public the meetings may be same or different place.

The last place I thought is my place. I live in a house of roommates who are not home during the day. The living area is comfy. There is a park down the street. It's a safe area. Street parking no permit needed.

Is there any place you guys are thinking of that might help? Such as coffee shops, libraries, lawn chair places , etc. 

I thought about bringing a lawn chair somewhere :afr


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

By the way, I rely on public transportation-metrobus/train/ride-on.... so the location has to be a spot that I can reach using those modes of transport...


----------



## Alora Star (Nov 19, 2008)

*....*

I'll think about it. Until then, the SA group in Chevy Chase is available now and Larry Cohen, LICSW, in DC is also available for CBT groups (He uses Dr. Richards). Since there are two groups established, that's enough for the DC/VA area/Beltway. Rich in Havre de Grace, MD, has his CBT group using Dr. Richards. So that's three groups. They're free except Larry accepts health insurance, sliding scale fee, & private fees.


----------



## annie68 (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm in northern VA, Loudoun County, if anyone's interested in meeting near there? MD & DC are a hike for me.


----------



## AngelEyess (Sep 27, 2011)

Just wondering if you all are still meeting. I'd be interested in joining and live in MD.


----------

